# First fatty, your average breakfast fattie. Qview



## johnvh (Jan 29, 2011)

After stumbling across this forum the other day I couldnt wait to try it. Made it with regular jimmy dean, eggs scrambled, cheese, diced up potatoes.  Had a couple others over today as nobody around here has heard of one of these things.  It didnt last!  I set my MES30 on 275 and it took about 2hrs to hit 170 inside from cold.

I will be making more and experimenting, thanks all for the great idea's!!!

PICS


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## porked (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those fatties, and yours looks great! Haven't does a breakfast one yet, one of these days..


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2011)

looks delicious...great job for a first time...


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 29, 2011)

looks good and nice job on the bacon weave.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job - looking good from here for sure - nice work on the weave


----------



## les3176 (Jan 29, 2011)

haven't made a fattie is soooo long...yours looks awesome!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job. It looks like you have been doing them for a while, Really looks good for your first try.


----------



## ellymae (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good. The only problem I see here is you only made one...


----------



## rdknb (Jan 30, 2011)

I love all fatties, but the breakfast one is my fav.  Yours looks very good, congrats


----------



## johnvh (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks all! It was fun, the wife and I felt like scientists making it, haha.  I cant wait to make some other variations, like a cheeseburger one, and pizza and what not!


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 30, 2011)

Another victim, once you make one of those things you will look at everything you eat and think you can make a fatty out of it.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good! Try some green chilis with that:) nice weave too.


----------



## johnvh (Jan 30, 2011)

csmith2884 said:


> Another victim, once you make one of those things you will look at everything you eat and think you can make a fatty out of it.




 HAHA, your totally right!!


----------

